# Postings For Sig Op?



## Juggler (22 Jan 2010)

I'm sure this question has been asked before but have not found the answer.    
                        What are the odds of a Sig Op being posted in Petawawa vs Edmonton?


----------



## Jager (22 Jan 2010)

I'm sure this has been answered before, but to answer your question, its quite easy to be posted to either Edmonton or Petawawa (as the military requires). At some point during your 3's they will ask for posting prefrences. But as everything else in the military, you will go where needed.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jan 2010)

If you ask for a Bde (Pet has one and so does Edmonton), you're probably going to get it. Expect 1 HQ and Sigs (Edm) or 2 HQ and Sigs (Pet).


----------



## Juggler (28 Jan 2010)

Thank you. After reading some of these questions and statements, this site should almost be a well paying job for the amount of us newbies here asking. I have read some questions that range from "every day life of a sig op?", to "pay scales", and there is only one thing I dont know, how long is the training of a Sig Op (until a tour lets say)? Also what is the success rate in which people are trained in this trade that they stick with it?


----------



## MikeL (28 Jan 2010)

Juggler said:
			
		

> and there is only one thing I dont know, how long is the training of a Sig Op (until a tour lets say)? Also what is the success rate in which people are trained in this trade that they stick with it?



Unless things have changed, Sig Op QL3 is still about 6 months.  Also what do you mean how long is the training untill a tour?   When you get off your QL3 that doesn't mean your slated to go on tour an when you go on tour depends on the unit you are in, manning for the next roto, etc. Myself an a few others went to Afghanistan a year after we finished our QL3, some guys from my QL3 are going on the next roto an it's been 3 years since our QL3 course.. an others still haven't gone/been slated to go on roto.  Way to many variables to say when you will go on tour.


----------



## zzyzx723 (31 Jan 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Unless things have changed, Sig Op QL3 is still about 6 months.



Sig Op QL3 is now approximately 4.5 months.


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Jan 2010)

zzyzx723 said:
			
		

> Sig Op QL3 is now approximately 4.5 months.



Regular Force or Reserve?


----------



## hab (31 Jan 2010)

Hello everybody

I completed my bmq in 2004.  I got out of the forces  in 2004! I  am now back in. I  am going to cfb kingston  on febuary 8th. I will become a 
sig op.  I have no knowledge on if there is a course starting. I know in the past people on pat platoon had to wait a long time for their course to start.
Does anybody know if things have changed?  and do we wait up to a year for a course to start?
Thanks


----------



## zzyzx723 (31 Jan 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Regular Force or Reserve?



RegF. The Reserve course is split into two mods. You can do them both in a four-month block all summer (May to end Aug) or either the first or second in two-month blocks. Also, there are some reservists on RegF Sig Op QL3's every now and then; there is one graduating this week with half a dozen reservists on it. I believe the major difference between the two courses is two additional PO's in the RegF course on some very new systems that reservists will rarely, if ever, see.

hab, to answer your question, there are courses scheduled to start each month till May so you _MAY_ be loaded on one of those. However, if you don't have SQ or your LSVW qual when you get to CFSCE, you will have to have those completed before you are loaded on your QL3's.


----------



## slowmode (1 Feb 2010)

hab said:
			
		

> Hello everybody
> 
> I completed my bmq in 2004.  I got out of the forces  in 2004! I  am now back in. I  am going to cfb kingston  on febuary 8th. I will become a
> sig op.  I have no knowledge on if there is a course starting. I know in the past people on pat platoon had to wait a long time for their course to start.
> ...



I'm going to Kingston Feb 17. I was told by the recruiter that I'll probably be put into PAT platoon until I can be loaded onto a course so I assume the same goes for you. He informed me that i'll most likely be loaded by march or may. But as everything in the military, things can change.  Also as zzyzx723 posted, I guess i'll have to get my  LSVW qual before I am loaded onto course. 

Best of luck 

ZZyzx723: 
  I was told two weeks ago by the recruiter that QL3 for sigs is 6 months, I guess things changed?


----------



## zzyzx723 (1 Feb 2010)

Smode said:
			
		

> I was told two weeks ago by the recruiter that QL3 for sigs is 6 months, I guess things changed?



It has been 4.5 months for quite some time now. This is not new.


----------

